# Should I be worried about my Anemone?



## nema (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a metallic green BTA and it's been in my tank for less than a week. In that time it moved to one crevice and stayed there for a few days then moved to a very remote hidden crevice that didn't get much light (not sure about water flow in that area). I was worried so I moved my live rock around and reset my anemone so as to encourage it to move to a better location.

I tried feeding it on Monday (3 days ago) and it didn't seem to take, I tried again last night and still no visual luck. Feeding Oyster feast 1/4 tsp directly.

I dont see any bleaching but its mouth seems to be slightly inflated which is new and other threads i read that was usually the beginning of its demise.

Here's what it looked like when I got it.




And here's what it looked like today.




Tank Specs.
24 G nano, Cycled for 2 months.
50/50 CF Lights 36 W. (I was about to get t-5 lights but I was told that i have enough power coming off those lights and to save my money)
Ph 8.4, salinity 1.024-1.025, ammonia - 0, nitrate and nitrite 0, phosphate 0, calcium ~440. Temp ~78.
2 emerald crab, 2 hermet crab and 4 turbo snails, Live sand and live rock.
Protein skimmer and heater in back of the tank.

*H2*H2*H2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks to settling in.But I will say that anenomes usaully require a "mature tank" of at least 6-12 months old.They will not tolerate any water issues that occur in new systems.I basically never lose fish and corals do pretty well,but I lost my first anenome in my 75g reef that was only 6 months old.Everything else in the tank was stellar!I decided to wait for another 6 months and things(my carpet) are doing fine.


----------

